

Ask HN: Good tech conferences in Europe for 2014 - huherto

We are doing budget planning for 2014 to attend a tech conference. We are in new england, but I would like to find something in Europe to get the feeling on how is the dev env over there. We use spring, java on a daily basis. I am also interested on machine learning  may be something to apply ML in business.<p>This is the best I have found so far in the US.(2013) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;springone2gx.com&#x2F;conference&#x2F;santa_clara&#x2F;2013&#x2F;09&#x2F;springone&#x2F;event_schedule
======
ksatirli
Velocity is a really great conference (I've attended the Santa Clara edition
twice now) and they are about to have their second European edition:
[http://velocityconf.com/velocityeu2013](http://velocityconf.com/velocityeu2013)

Velocity’s sessions are separated into four distinctive tracks, namely web
performance, mobile performance, operations and (Velocity) culture and are
aimed at various skill-levels, ranging from intermediate to guru (or ninja, if
you prefer IT-marketing terms).

I find that, though a novice will definitely gain value out of the conference,
most presentations requires more than a basic understanding of the technology,
process or ideology being discussed.

Nonetheless, Velocity is very open in its structure, lacking the exclusionary-
ness and elitism of other conferences, thereby creating an environment that is
highly conducive to learning from others.

[EDIT] turns out it is the second edition, not the first

